

The Hacker News Moves Leaderboard (and the first Moves web app) - alexmr
http://www.proves.me/leagues/hacker_news/join

======
mentat
Very nice. Do you have a feel for what it would take to figure out who takes
public transportation around the same time you do? Sort of a "meetup on the
train" thing.

~~~
jakelevine
ooh, awesome idea...

could probably use "Transport" and location to identify subway lines in known
cities.

------
MikeLaValle
The Dynamic Duo is back. Nice work guys!

------
kine
Awesome!

